# 40 a lb seem like a fair price for morels?



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

Was thinking about selling some morels. Does 40 a lb seem like a fair price to sell them at? Ive checked em out on the net and that price is below the avg prices I found. So just wondering what yalls opinions where


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

I seen an ad on Craigslist for $40 a pound in southern Indiana. They aren't up yet in Indiana. I assume they are bringing them up from a warmer place. 
If you can find anyone willing to pay that much, go ahead and charge it. They have always said, "A fool and his money are soon parted."


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

My lady friend saw them selling for $19.95 per ounce for fresh morels! I guess you can charge what ever people are willing to pay. $40 sounds reasonable for a pound.


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks yall was just wondering they were so abundant last yr thought it this yr was near as good I may try and make a few bucks. Just didnt want to give a unreasonable price.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

wild morels are a rare seasonal treat right up there in the realm of such delicacies as truffles or caviar. My opinion is that someone paying $40/lb. would be getting a good deal from you.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

maybe...if they are dehydrated. $50 per gallon fresh is a benchmark price in my area.


----------



## ScotG (Dec 31, 2008)

I think you need to remember that the group you are asking are the same ones who go find the own morels rather than pay for them lol. I dont think many of us would rush out to buy eggs for 2-3 bucks a dozen but we know that is a fair price. I think you are in the ball park and if you see they are selling fast either be real happy and hunt faster or raise the price a bit. The woman down the road sells eggs for 1.50 mine are 2 bucks....we both sell eggs and we are both happy. Just rememeber if someone else is selling them for $35 his must not be as plump and fresh as yours 

Scot


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

my average rate of "harvest" is 1 quart per hour. i have no idea how much a quart weighs, but i will guess it weighs a pound. that means i can make $160 per gallon at those rates. 

how many pounds of morels do you wish to buy?


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

MELOC said:


> my average rate of "harvest" is 1 quart per hour. i have no idea how much a quart weighs, but i will guess it weighs a pound. that means i can make $160 per gallon at those rates.
> 
> how many pounds of morels do you wish to buy?


Pints a pound the world around


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

yeah, but there is a lot of air space in a pint or a quart of morels.


----------

